# NOS Huffy slingshot front tire....



## 63bike (Oct 2, 2014)

NOS still in wrapper Huffy slingshot tire front. 16x1/38. White letter tire. 90.00 shipped. Email for pics @ robertdmorfey@yahoo.com. Hard to find tire.


----------

